# какой аккордеон 3/4 выбрать для сына?



## Виталий Б. (29 Дек 2013)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые эксперты.
Мой сын третий год занимается в музыкальной школе по классу аккордеон. Получил несколько дипломов на конкурсах. Занимался на аккордеоне Weltmeister Meteor 1/2. Первый аккордеон я купил ему не новый, но в хорошем состоянии. Правда через год, мой музыкант уже понял разницу между новым инструментом ( в школе он занимается на новом Weltmeister Rubin ) и своим стареньким инструментом. 
Пришло время переходить с половинки на 3/4. Хочу, чтобы мальчик прогрессировал и главное, получал удовольствие от игры на хорошем инструменте. Принципиальный вопрос: б/у или новый?
В деньгах ограничен, поэтому пока рассматриваю вариант Royal standart meteor 3/4 конца восьмидесятых за 25000 руб.
Есть вариант за такую же сумму приобрести двадцатилетний Weltmeister Stella. Оба аккордеона по виду очень приличные и хранились в чехлах. 
Думаю, подъехать с сыном и дать ему возможность поиграть. 
К сожалению, сам не являюсь специалистом в этой области и специалистов знакомых нет. Педагог тоже помочь не может.
По каким критериям нужно выбирать инструмент?
Буду признателен за полезную информацию.

С уважением, Барабанов Виталий.
г. Санкт-Петербург.


----------



## vev (29 Дек 2013)

*Виталий Б.*,

лучше особенно не доверять мнению сына и попросить съездить и оценить инструменты любого преподавателя из ДМШ. Заплатите небольшие деньги за помощь, зато не купите кота в мешке. Ребенок будет больше смотреть на внешний вид, а смотреть надо больше внутрь.

Насчет цены. Она по-моему несколько задрана. За трехголосный 3/ 4 отдавать 25 тр. .. За эти деньги в Москве можно полный купить во вполне приличном состоянии.

P.S. посмотрел avito для Питера. Странно, но выбора вообще никакого нет, а то, что есть стоит безумных денег. Разница слихвой окупит поездку в Москву


----------



## zet10 (29 Дек 2013)

Абсолютно согласен с vev!
Советую Вам брать из 3/4 только модель caprice или еще лучше сарrice N ( он по габаритам больше приближен к модели Rubin)
Не знаю как в Питере,а в Москве они у нас в продаже стоят 20 тыс.рублей и есть в наличии.
Модели типа Стелла или им подобные ни советовал бы если есть возможность купить по дороже.
Новый тоже не советую брать,выбросите деньги на ветер.Не тот размер что б покупать новый,т.к 3/4 проходящий инструмент на 3-4 года максимум.


----------



## Виталий Б. (29 Дек 2013)

*vev*, 
Уважаемый Vev. Спасибо за информацию. Посмотрю по Москве. Думаю, двадцатилетний Weltmeister все же предпочтительнее нового инструмента из Китая. Но проблема с экспертом в Москве еще острее.


----------



## vev (29 Дек 2013)

*Виталий Б.*,

обратитесь к Zet10, думаю он смог бы Вам помочь. Я сам у него брал два далеко не дешевых аккордеона и могу характеризовать его как порядочного и профессионального человека. Да и цены у него знааачительно разумнее тех, что стоят в магазинах или барахолках.

Двадцатилетний аккордеон может быть как значительно лучше китайского, так и полностью убитыми дровами. Я сам начинал на б/ушной Stella в 1978 году. По тем временам он был вполне, но с тех пор прошло почти 40 лет.


----------



## Виталий Б. (29 Дек 2013)

Спасибо всем.
Уважаемый Zet10.
Я отправил Вам письмо на E-mail.


----------



## zet10 (29 Дек 2013)

Ответил.


----------

